# alc1220-vb vs alc1220 vs ASUS Xonar Essence STX II, feat. Beyerdynamics MMX-300



## Grisu8 (6. Juni 2019)

Tach zusammen,

ich plane/baue derzeit an einem neuen System mit Zen2 CPU. Als Mainboard schwanke ich zwischen dem X570 Aorus Master und dem ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula.
Beide Boards kommen mit unterschiedlichen Sound Chips daher, ich finde zu den Chips selbst aber sogut wie keine Informationen und brauche jetzt eure Hilfe.

In meinem aktuellen System habe ich eine ASUS Xonar Essence STX II verbaut und nutze diese für mein MMX-300. Ich würde mein neues System gerne ohne Soundkarte betreiben.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob die Soundchips auf den beiden Boards gut genug sind, um ein MMX-300 vernünftig zu versorgen, und wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Soundchips?

Ich würde es ja einfach testen wenn das System fertig ist, was aber nur sehr schwer möglich sein wird, weil ich eine Custom WaKü verbauen werde und eine der tubes so verlaufen wird, das ich die Soundkarte nicht einfach mal so wieder ausbauen kann.


----------



## Darkseth (6. Juni 2019)

Geizhals hat die wohl noch nicht.  Was sollen die Preise sein?
In der Regel lohnt es sich bis maximal 130-170€~ auszugeben, selbst wenn du etwas mehr ansprüche hast (Anschlüsse, OC etc), aber wenn das so 300€ Boards sind, gibt's von mir pauschal keine Empfehlung 
Bzw, erstmal abwarten, was die Boards überhaupt können.


- Soundchips sind bei beiden identisch: ALC 1220 von Realtek. Und der ist SEHR gut. 
Problem: Es kommt eher drauf an, was drum herum verbaut wird  Und auch da gibt es bei "solchen" Boards in der Regel keine wirklichen Probleme - bzw die Unterschiede sollten selbst zu einer Essence sehr sehr klein sein. Gerade mit "nur" einem MMX 300 (ist ja quasi ein 120€~ Kopfhörer)

Das Gigabyte hat zumindest 125dB SNR, beim Asus sind es 120. Beides EXTREM hohe werte.
Es gibt absolute High End DACs für 800€+, die sogar "nur" 115 dB haben. Soll heißen: Mainboards werden wohl nicht rauschen 

Aber.. Probier's aus. DEIN Gehör hat ja sonst niemand. Vielleicht hörst du einen Unterschied, vielleicht nicht. Oder mal abwarten, bis/ob Magazine wie PCGH die dinger durchtesten. Die testen das immer mit einem gaming headset, einem MMX 300, sowie einem teureren Kopfhörer.

Zwecks testen: Bau das System erstmal mit mitgeliefertem Luftkühler auf, und fertig ^^ Auf Wakü umbauen kannst du hinterher ja auch noch, wenn diese Sache geklärt ist. Ist zwar ein minimaler extra aufwand aber.. Das wird dir keiner abnehmen können.

Wo Mainboards oft nicht ganz so "oberklasse" sind, ist die andere Richtung: Aufnahme. Mikro kanal KÖNNTE hier nicht der beste sein.


Ansonsten, wenn du keine Lautsprec her nutzt, die z.B. 5.1 brauchen von der zusatz karte (aktive 5.1 Lautsprecher profitieren erfahrungsgemäß deutlich weniger von besserem soundchip, als Kopfhörer/headsets. Ich hätte null Bedenken, jedes 08/15 5.1 Set für den "PC - Multimedia - Heimgebrauch" am Mainboard zu nutzen), könntest du deine STX 2 verkaufen, und in richtung extern umsteigen, z.B. ne SoundblasterX G6.
Schon bei der G5 vs. STX hat ein user aus nem anderen forum absolut keinen Unterschied gehört mit einem AKG K701, sowie einem beyerdynamic T90. Lediglich das Mikro war bei der externen Soundblaster etwas besser.

Extern > Intern, was gerade bei dir viel flexibler ist.

Falls das für dich in Frage kommt, kleiner Tipp: Günstigste Möglichkeit eine G6 zu kaufen ist direkt bei Creative, mit einem youtuber-Rabattcode (-20%, macht 119€ statt 149€.)


----------



## seahawk (7. Juni 2019)

Ne STXII gegen on-board zu ersetzen ist keine gute Idee. Die STXII ist immer noch Referenzklasse wenn es um Stereosound geht.


----------



## JackA (7. Juni 2019)

1. Wie sollen wir Mainboards beurteilen können, die noch nicht verfügbar sind, für CPUs, die noch nicht verfügbar sind? Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen beim Klang, das geht meistens gut, mal gehts schief, aber sowas kann man nur selbst testen, weil es auch in Abhängigkeit vom Netzteil und GPU ist.
2. Sind die Onboard-Soundchips in der Wiedergabe seit den letzten Jahren hervorragend. Ich selbst habe ein 2014er Billig-Mainboard mit ALC662 Onboard, der in der Klangqualität einem 85€ SMSL M3 Paroli bietet. Der wichtigste Teil ist der Kopfhörerverstärker, da du aber nicht sagst, was für einen MMX-300 du besitzt, kann man hier nicht mehr sagen.
3. Ist die STX II E-Schrott. 90+% der heutigen Onboards liefern hier eine bessere DAC Leistung. So eine schlechte Wandlung für eine so teure Soundkarte ist nur noch peinlich. Messungen dazu.
4. Wie oben schon gesagt, teste es selbst. Nimm ein Mainboard was nicht überteuert ist und dann vergleichst du einfach.
5. Und dann, wenn du ein Gerät willst, setze auf etwas externes wie die Creative G6.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Juni 2019)

Selbst wenn du alles auf Wasserkühlung umbaust musst du ja vorher einmal alles bauen um defekte der Einzelkomponenten auszuschließen, bei diesem Einbau test, verbaust du die STX 2 und vergleichst dann einfach. 
Also quasi so wie Darkseth es bereits beschrieben hat. Die STX2 ist vieles, aber definitiv nicht "Referenzklasse". Da Asus bereits bei der STX den Verbraucher anlügt bezüglich SNR etc. unterstelle ich, dass sie dies auch beim onboardchip machen, würde die Angaben also mit äußerster Vorsicht genießen.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juni 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> 3. Ist die STX II E-Schrott. 90+% der heutigen Onboards liefern hier eine bessere DAC Leistung. So eine schlechte Wandlung für eine so teure Soundkarte ist nur noch peinlich. Messungen dazu.



Ah, der tolle Test wo er nichts anders gemessen hat als eine Inkompatibilität zwischen seinem ASIO player und dem ASUS Treiber. Natürlich ist das Ergebnis für den Arsch wenn die Bitrate zwischen Treiber, Player und Quellmaterial nicht stimmt.


----------



## JackA (7. Juni 2019)

So ist das Leben, wenn es den besseren Klang bereits für umsonst (Onboard) gibt.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Juni 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ah, der tolle Test wo er nichts anders gemessen hat als eine Inkompatibilität zwischen seinem ASIO player und dem ASUS Treiber. Natürlich ist das Ergebnis für den Arsch wenn die Bitrate zwischen Treiber, Player und Quellmaterial nicht stimmt.



Ist leider der einzige, zuverlässige, vertrauenswürdige, ernstzunehmende test. Oder kennst du einen besseren? 

Amirs Ergebnis auf unterschiedliche bitraten oder einen Fehler im Codec/Player zu schieben ist schon ziemlich blauäugig, denn die Alternative ist, auf das Geschwätz des Herstellers zu vertrauen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Juni 2019)

Die einzige vernünftige Quelle ist man selbst und testet.

Jeder empfindet oder Hört anders.

Man kann zwar eine grobe Richtung empfehlen aber da muss der Te trotzdem testen was ihm besser gefällt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Juni 2019)

Na dann soll man sowas aber auch als persönliche Meinung kennzeichnen und nicht so tun als sei die stx 2 das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Juni 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Na dann soll man sowas aber auch als persönliche Meinung kennzeichnen und nicht so tun als sei die stx 2 das Maß aller Dinge.


Davon habe ich nicht geredet. 

Es gibt immer was besseres ist halt nur die frage was man ausgeben will.

Die einen sagen die ZxR ist besser andere die Stx2.

Das sind persönliche Meinungen im Grunde sagen sie direkt nichts aus. 

Da wie ich schon geschrieben hab jeder das anders empfindet oder warnimmt.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DuckDuckStop (8. Juni 2019)

Deshalb gibt es dann ja objektive Tests, um das subjektive auszuklammern. Da wird einfach nur getestet ob der dac oder khv sauber arbeitet oder irgendwelchen Unsinn macht.

Ja, besser geht immer. Im Falle der stx2 bekommt man aber besseres bereits für 10% des Preises der zxr.


----------



## seahawk (8. Juni 2019)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Ist leider der einzige, zuverlässige, vertrauenswürdige, ernstzunehmende test. Oder kennst du einen besseren?
> 
> Amirs Ergebnis auf unterschiedliche bitraten oder einen Fehler im Codec/Player zu schieben ist schon ziemlich blauäugig, denn die Alternative ist, auf das Geschwätz des Herstellers zu vertrauen.



Dass das Problem nur bei Nutzung der ASIO Treiber auftritt war euch natürlich alle klar. 

Aber ich kenne auch andere Tests:

ASUS Xonar Essence STX II 7.1 Review - Performance Testing

oder auch Amirs eigener Nachtest, nachdem er das Softwareproblem gefixt hatte: 

Review and Measurements of Asus STX II PCI Sound Card | Page 7 | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum

Oder auch hier ein STX Review und wieder die Bedeutung von Player und Treiber im Zusammenspiel

ASUS Xonar Essence ST/STX soundcards Measurements | Stereophile.com

Die Frage ob man heute noch ASIO in einem Win10 PC nutzen sollte, würde ich übrigens mit "nein" beantworten, da vom UAC da zu viel eingegriffen wird. Mit WSAPI oder Standardsound gibt es das Problem gar nicht.


----------



## JackA (8. Juni 2019)

Und trotzdem ist sie ihr Geld nicht wert.
Wenn Ich nen guten DAC will, zahl Ich 10-20€. Review and Measurements of Speaka USB DAC and Headphone Amplifier | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum
Hat der zu wenig Leistung nimmt man einen etwas stärkeren DAC mit KHV wie den Sabaj DA3 für 70€, das sind immer noch weniger als die Hälfte für das, was eine STX II kostet. Review and Measurements of Sabaj Da3 Dac compared to Dragonfly Black | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum. Oder man kombiniert einen guten DAC mit einem guten KHV und bleibt immer noch unter 100€.


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Juni 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist sie ihr Geld nicht wert.
> Wenn Ich nen guten DAC will, zahl Ich 10-20€. Review and Measurements of Speaka USB DAC and Headphone Amplifier | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum
> Hat der zu wenig Leistung nimmt man einen etwas stärkeren DAC mit KHV wie den Sabaj DA3 für 70€, das sind immer noch weniger als die Hälfte für das, was eine STX II kostet. Review and Measurements of Sabaj Da3 Dac compared to Dragonfly Black | Audio Science Review (ASR) Forum. Oder man kombiniert einen guten DAC mit einem guten KHV und bleibt immer noch unter 100€.



Nur ist das Problem beim Speaka das er seit ner halben Ewigkeit EoL ist 

Am besten Schiit Modi 3 + Schiit Magni 3 und glücklich werden!


----------



## JackA (8. Juni 2019)

Es gibt Alternativen zum Speaka mit selber Hardware...


----------



## Hubacca (9. Juni 2019)

Was sagt der TE zu den gelieferten Antworten ?
Ich glaube der hat sich mittlerweile schon woanders Hilfe gesucht ....


----------



## Grisu8 (18. Juni 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Was sagt der TE zu den gelieferten Antworten ?
> Ich galube der hat sich mittlerweile schon woanders Hilfe gesucht ....



Werde ich wohl tun müssen, die Antworten hier, speziell das gegenseitige STX II gebashe, helfen mir nicht wirklich, und haben nichts mit meiner Fragestellung zu tun, da ich bereits eine BESITZE.
Das einzig hilfreiche war der Vorschlag, das ganze erstmal unter Luft laufen zu lassen und beide Lösungen (Chip vs Karte) zu testen.
Bleibt nur noch das Problem, welches Board die bessere Soundlösung hat, und was die UNTERSCHIEDE zwischen beiden Chips sind. Allerdings tendiere ich ehr zum Aorus Master, sollte sich der geleakte Preis für das Crosshair bestätigen.


----------



## Hubacca (18. Juni 2019)

Also meiner Meinung nach bist du mit dem Aorus Master und dem ESS 9118 SABRE DAC am besten bedient, da von dem Hersteller auch gute externe DAC´s kommen oder von renomierten
HiFi Firmen verbaut werden.
Ansonsten würde nur ein direkter Vergleich Klarheit bringen !-(
Wenn du MB und STX II unter Luft vergleichen kannst ist das die beste Lösung, aber ich glaube da wirst du mit deinem MB Sound schon zufrieden sein.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Es gibt Alternativen zum Speaka mit selber Hardware...



Echt? Hast du da mal nen link für mich? Ich nutze selber den speaka und konnte den damals für nen 10er ergattern. Über Alternativen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## alkaAdeluxx (11. Juli 2019)

Mich würde mal interessieren was daraus geworden ist, weil ich gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehe @ Grisu8
Habe auch das MMX300 v.1 und eine creative x-fi (leider noch mit PCI was kein neues Mainboard mehr hat  ) und möchte jetzt auf Zen2 wechseln und frage mich ob sich der aufpreis auf ein alc1220 lohnen würde ( Buildzoid sagt kauf lieber den schlechten Sound und steck das ersparte in eine Soundkarte)
Ich bin super zufrieden mit der X-FI und den Daniel K. Treibern für Win 10 , aber eine Riser Karte PCIe x1 auf PCI  kostet ~ 50 €  und würde sich nicht lohnen..


----------



## JackA (11. Juli 2019)

Also letztens erst ist ein DAC von Sharkoon released worden, der sich technisch wunderbar liest, nur fehlen noch aussagekräftige Tests, hat aber auch Unterstützung für ein Mikrofon.
Und zum SpeaKa DAC -> USB HiFi Sound Card OTG DAC Decoder Amplifier SA9023A ES9018K2M Fever WQ  | eBay

Ob sich der Sound zu Onboard bessert, muss man selbst ertesten.


----------



## Grisu8 (25. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mich beim Mainboard für das X570 Aorus Xtreme entschieden, das kommt aber erst morgen hier an. Da der GPU Wasserblock erst Ende August, Anfang September hier ankommen wird, kann ich am Wochenende nur kurz testen ob die neuen Komponenten auch alle funktionieren.
Das Xtreme hat einen intigrierten DAC, von Sabre, den ES 9218. Sobald das System komplett ist, werde ich die Tests machen.

Allerdings denke ich über ein Upgrade nach. Nach den Tests die ich bisher gelesen habe, scheint das DT 1990 Pro ein sehr gutes Teil zu sein. Allerdings waren das alles nur Tests die sich mit Musik beschäftigt haben.
Daher meine Fragen: taugen diese KH auch fürs gaming und Filme? Ist der hohe Preis für das Modmic gerechtfertigt?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (25. Juli 2019)

1. Es heisst der Kopfhörer, nicht das Kopfhörer.

2. In dem Budgetbereich gibt es diverse Kopfhörer, ob dir der 1990 pro davon am besten gefällt kannst du nur durch ausprobieren und vergleichen herausfinden. 

3. Ja/Nein. Ja, weil der Preis bezahlt wird und es so in der Art einzigartig ist. Nein, weil die Qualität in keinem Verhältnis steht.


----------



## fummel (26. Juli 2019)

Ich denke es braucht noch gefühlte 10 Jahre, bis der Onboard Sound überhaupt an eine STX II rankommt. Ich halte generell Onboard Sound für absoluten Schrott oder hatte zu wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Juli 2019)

Der alc 1150 und alc 1220 ist vom dac schon recht ordentlich. Und für 32ohm KHs reicht im der regel die Verstärkersektion.


----------



## Grisu8 (24. August 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Also letztens erst ist ein DAC von Sharkoon released worden, der sich technisch wunderbar liest, nur fehlen noch aussagekräftige Tests, hat aber auch Unterstützung für ein Mikrofon.
> Und zum SpeaKa DAC -> USB HiFi Sound Card OTG DAC Decoder Amplifier SA9023A ES9018K2M Fever WQ  | eBay
> 
> Ob sich der Sound zu Onboard bessert, muss man selbst ertesten.



Ich pushe den Thread mal wieder nach oben. Ich habe mir diesen kleinen DAC USB HiFi Sound Card OTG DAC Decoder Amplifier SA9023A ES9018K2M Fever WQ  | eBay jetzt einfach mal zum testen bestellt, für den Preis kann man da glaube ich nicht viel falsch machen.
Mitlerweile habe ich das X570 Xtreme einige Wochen testen können, an sich ist der Onboardsound ganz brauchbar, nur fehlt mir im Vergleich zur Essence STX II ein bisschen der... "umpf". Ich werde nächste Woche nochmal weiter mit dem EQ rumspielen aber so kraftvoll wie die STX II hört sich der onboard sound definitiv nicht an. Ich werde außerdem noch die Creative G6, sowie, sobald die Karte unter PCIe 4.0 voll funktioniert, eventuell auch die Creative AE-9. 
*seufz* meine ewige Suche nach gutem Sound geht weiter.
Die Tests laufen erstmal weiter mit dem MMX-300 1. Generation.
Habe gerade noch die G-6 direkt bei Creative bestellt, dazu gabs noch Gratis das H-3. Yay Gratiszeugs! Was mach ich jetzt damit?


----------



## BxBender (1. September 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> 1. Wie sollen wir Mainboards beurteilen können, die noch nicht verfügbar sind, für CPUs, die noch nicht verfügbar sind? Jeder kocht sein eigenes Süppchen beim Klang, das geht meistens gut, mal gehts schief, aber sowas kann man nur selbst testen, weil es auch in Abhängigkeit vom Netzteil und GPU ist.
> 2. Sind die Onboard-Soundchips in der Wiedergabe seit den letzten Jahren hervorragend. Ich selbst habe ein 2014er Billig-Mainboard mit ALC662 Onboard, der in der Klangqualität einem 85€ SMSL M3 Paroli bietet. Der wichtigste Teil ist der Kopfhörerverstärker, da du aber nicht sagst, was für einen MMX-300 du besitzt, kann man hier nicht mehr sagen.
> 3. Ist die STX II E-Schrott. 90+% der heutigen Onboards liefern hier eine bessere DAC Leistung. So eine schlechte Wandlung für eine so teure Soundkarte ist nur noch peinlich. Messungen dazu.
> 4. Wie oben schon gesagt, teste es selbst. Nimm ein Mainboard was nicht überteuert ist und dann vergleichst du einfach.
> 5. Und dann, wenn du ein Gerät willst, setze auf etwas externes wie die Creative G6.


 
Gerade der Onboard Sound fällt ja regelmäßig überall durch.
Selbst der 1220 kann (muss aber nicht) schlecht verbaut werden und somit einer 40 Euro Karte unterlegen sein.
Und gerade das ist das Problem, dass man von den Spezifikationen der Hersteller Null Info hat, wie schlecht der Sound wirklich rüber kommt.
Also beim Beyerdynamic kommt man quasi nicht um eine Zusatzkarte drumherum.
Schau einfach den PCGH Test in der Print an, ich glaube 9/18 war der drin.
Hatte den kürzlich auch noch rausgesucht, weil ich auch noch überlege, aber ich habe auch nur ein QPad-85.


----------



## Grisu8 (14. September 2019)

So, ich habe jetzt seit etwa 2 Std den Beyerdynamic A 20 am X-570 Aorus Xtreme hängen. WAS für ein Unterschied! Meine suche hat, so scheint es, endlich ein Ende gefunden. Jetzt kann ich vielleicht auch mal darüber nachdenken mir nicht doch das DT1990 plus Mic (King Mod Service, weil ich faul bin^^) zu holen - und wenns nur zum testen ist, möchte schon gerne wissen, wie sich das Teil im Vergleich zu meinem MMX-300 schlägt.. Aber für den Moment bin ich happy, SO stelle ich mir guten Sound vor. Morgen spiele ich dann mit dem EQ rum und schaue mal, was ich aus der Kombo mit dem MMX-300 (32 Ohm, erste Generation) noch so rauskitzeln kann.


----------



## Hubacca (14. September 2019)

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an allerdings hab ich auch den A20 getestet und kann sagen das er  für mich nicht besser ist als ein Musical Fidelity V-CAN II.
Die bekannte  Schaltung wird immer wieder in verschiedenen KHV´s von Beyer, Lehmann,Musical Fidelity, Violectric usw. mit diversen Abwandlungen teuer verkauft -
der Unterschied ist da aber nur marginal im Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis und da stellt sich dann auch noch die Frage ob es besser klingt oder nur anders ?

Ich würde ja sagen vergleiche mal mit diesem:
MUSICAL FIDELITY V-CAN II HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER  | eBay
Ist die gleiche Elektronik verbaut, aber wenn du den A20 nicht mehr zurückgeben kannst ist es sowieso zu spät ? Ich hoffe nur du hast nicht den vollen Preis für den Beyer bezahlt.

Der DT990 ist übrigens ein offener KH - wenn du einen geschlossenen KH wie den MMX-300 haben möchtest dann solltest du den DT1770 PRO probieren !


----------

